# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  robot hàn có thể kết nối thêm bàn xoay được ko các bác

## ronaldinho_07

nếu 1 con robot hàn còn hoạt động dc,về mình có thể kết nối thêm bàn xoay dc ko các bác ?  :Confused:

----------


## thucncvt

Nếu bác ở Hà Nội Thì ngay hôm nay chạy ra hội chợ triển lãm máy moc .ở đó đang trưng bày 2 em hàn robot có trục xoay ,ra xem hỏi luôn nó

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thì cũng như máy CNC của mình, controller có hỗ trợ ko? rồi phần mền lập trình chó hỗ trợ ko nữa.

----------


## Minh Trần

E đang dùng 2 chiếc Otc đời 98 và 2000, theo E biết thì với máy nhật bãi từ đời 97 trở lên có nhiều AE đã lắp được thêm trục thứ 7 " Trục xoay " việc phải làm là lắp thêm Driver card + phần động lực và khai báo thông số cho máy nhận.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> E đang dùng 2 chiếc Otc đời 98 và 2000, theo E biết thì với máy nhật bãi từ đời 97 trở lên có nhiều AE đã lắp được thêm trục thứ 7 " Trục xoay " việc phải làm là lắp thêm Driver card + phần động lực và khai báo thông số cho máy nhận.


giá 2con của bác tầm nhiêu thế ạ

----------


## Minh Trần

Giá giờ dễ chịu nhiều rồi Bác loanh quanh 200 chai là có máy ngon rồi.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Giá giờ dễ chịu nhiều rồi Bác loanh quanh 200 chai là có máy ngon rồi.


em hỏi robman báo 250,gồm trục xoay,tig nhưng ko bao gồm feeder date 1998
thế có ổn ko ạ

----------


## tanhongquang26

Cũng đang có thắc mắc giống như vậy  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chuyện gì cũng có thể được.
Robot hàn Pana hay Fanuc mình có quen với chuyên gia.

----------


## Daedelus

Nếu là Robot OTG thì dc, e vừa chế thếm trục a cho Robot xong

----------

